# When did you?



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Your pup will probably have two more rounds of shots. Rabies vaccine is generally done at about four months. Neutering is a personal decision. Type it in the search box at the top and read through the threads and make your decision what is best. I will say we spayed Chloe at six months but if we had a male we would of waited until 18 to 24 months.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm surprised your breeder didn't provide you with a schedule for shots. I would call your vet to establish a schedule the remaining shots. Ours were done by 16 weeks and I think we had 3 rounds. CPC1972 gave you some good advice; check out the puppy forums and you'll learn a lot (and see a lot of opinions on the proper time to neuter). I had Duke neutered when he was 8 months old, but he was having some health issues and we wanted to combine the two surgeries into one (he was cryptorchid). There is some evidence that it's beneficial to wait until they are older. 

Welcome to the forum! You'll find a lot of information and support here. What is your puppy's name? He's very cute!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Noah got shots at 6 weeks, 9 weeks, 12 weeks and 15 weeks. Has he seen your vet yet? I took Noah straight to our vet the day I picked him up (which was also the same day he saw his breeder's vet and got his first set of shots), and our vet went over with us the vaccination schedule for him. 

Neutering is a personal choice, but we have decided to keep Noah intact until at least 2 years old when his growth plates close, with the blessing and a high five from our vet for this decision. Interestingly enough, his trainers (he's in obedience, dock diving and beginner agility) all also advocate delayed neuter for large breed dogs. 

If you're interested in learning more, google "delayed neuter" and you will find some great information to read over before making your decision. Or I'd be happy to post some of the links I've bookmarked during my readings here if you'd like.

Noah is now 8 months old, has never marked in the house, is not aggressive with other dogs and we are leaning now towards vasectomy to allow him to keep his hormones for health reasons, if we decide not to keep him intact - but we'll make the final decision at 2 years old.


----------



## mmjaxster (Sep 28, 2015)

Great! Thanks for all the helpful advice! 
Pups name is Jaxster! My 5 year old wanted to name him jack, I liked jaxs, and my husband was set on baxster! So we combined! And we love it, suits him perfect.


I will contact my vet asap and make an appointment. Ask about and do some research on the delayed neutering!


----------



## mmjaxster (Sep 28, 2015)

jennretz said:


> I'm surprised your breeder didn't provide you with a schedule for shots. I would call your vet to establish a schedule the remaining shots. Ours were done by 16 weeks and I think we had 3 rounds. CPC1972 gave you some good advice; check out the puppy forums and you'll learn a lot (and see a lot of opinions on the proper time to neuter). I had Duke neutered when he was 8 months old, but he was having some health issues and we wanted to combine the two surgeries into one (he was cryptorchid). There is some evidence that it's beneficial to wait until they are older.
> 
> Welcome to the forum! You'll find a lot of information and support here. What is your puppy's name? He's very cute!



Yah the breeder lived four away from our city, the parents are registered Goldy's the pups are not. She never really asked any questions about anything believe it or not.. Which seemed strange. Regardless Jaxster seems very healthy, playful and adjusting well. Tonight will be his third night with us. **let's pray we get a bit more sleep.!! ?


----------

